# Millennial tip revenge



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip. 
But his business card fell out in my car. He’s a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I’ll supply his email to some porn sites. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Penis erection med sites., Mental health drug sites


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Too much time on you hands, get out there and drive.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Just put the business card in the garbage and forget it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Smart! If the overwelming majority of pax don't tip, instead of considering it a fact of life, this will let you get emotional revenge.

Must explain why he's a lawyer, and you're not &#129335;‍♂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Sign him up for some magazines


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Just put the business card in the garbage and forget it.


Might as well just bend over and accept it right? No not me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Might as well just bend over and accept it right? No not me.


It's called being an adult. If you want to act like a 12 year old, that's your business. It doesn't affect me.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Just think of all the years he had to slave away in the library while you sat on the couch and played video games. You outsmarted him for sure!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I get the urge to be vindictive to a passenger who doesn’t respect you or perhaps doesn’t understand the economics of rideshare. However, if you take this attitude towards everyone it will make you less happy doing what you are doing and possibly result in an eventual early end to your rideshare opportunity (if that is something you care about). I would recommend letting it go and getting onto the next ride.

Also, millennials aren’t a type of person, they were just born at a certain time. If you hate them for their age, they can tell.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I get the urge to be vindictive to a passenger who doesn't respect you or perhaps doesn't understand the economics of rideshare. However, if you take this attitude towards everyone it will make you less happy doing what you are doing and possibly result in an eventual early end to your rideshare opportunity (if that is something you care about). I would recommend letting it go and getting onto the next ride.
> 
> Also, millennials aren't a type of person, they were just born at a certain time. If you hate them for their age, they can tell.


Sadly while it tends to describe age.... This particular group just has a way of doing things that tends to classify them as ENTITLED asshats.... and rarely have I seen this particular stereotype proven wrong. Cant pick up a phone yo make a call for shyt... Always have to text.. 1 min from needing something and still text... Wtf... No common sense.... Always late for shyt, no regard for anyone else, no clue what a tip is regardless of the industry.. including food delivery... There are plenty more things... But im tired .. cuz im old...Lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Sadly while it tends to describe age.... This particular group just has a way of doing things that tends to classify them as ENTITLED asshats.... and rarely have I seen this particular stereotype proven wrong. Cant pick up a phone yo make a call for shyt... Always have to text.. 1 min from needing something and still text... Wtf... No common sense.... Always late for shyt, no regard for anyone else, no clue what a tip is regardless of the industry.. including food delivery... There are plenty more things... But im tired .. cuz im old...Lol


If what you say is true, who raised em?

People have always been like this but we attribute it to generational differences. Blaming the younger generations for the ills of society is a tactic as old as humanity. Confirmation bias, motivated reasoning, limited understanding of history.

Entitled people were brought up that way. There have always been jerks.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If what you say is true, who raised em?
> 
> People have always been like this but we attribute it to generational differences. Blaming the younger generations for the ills of society is a tactic as old as humanity. Confirmation bias, motivated reasoning, limited understanding of history.
> 
> Entitled people were brought up that way. There have always been jerks.


Not me cuz my kids 23, and 21 are both in college on full ride academic scholarships because I DID MY JOB AS A PARENT... Unlike 90% of america...


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I get the urge to be vindictive to a passenger who doesn't respect you or perhaps doesn't understand the economics of rideshare. However, if you take this attitude towards everyone it will make you less happy doing what you are doing and possibly result in an eventual early end to your rideshare opportunity (if that is something you care about). I would recommend letting it go and getting onto the next ride.
> 
> Also, millennials aren't a type of person, they were just born at a certain time. If you hate them for their age, they can tell.


True. I don't want to be bitter and vindictive to everyone. Just a select few that deserve it and meanwhile for me it blows off some steam


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

One word.......Moron


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

joebo1963 said:


> ....Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Your lack of maturity is the reason why you're stuck doing Uber. Think about it for a moment.

Thank goodness Uber exists, for folks like you who are UNFIT for anything better.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Not me cuz my kids 23, and 21 are both in college on full ride academic scholarships because I DID MY JOB AS A PARENT... Unlike 90% of america...


As I've told Lissetti numerous times, please &#128721; using common sense here, there are Lyft drivers here.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Not me cuz my kids 23, and 21 are both in college on full ride academic scholarships because I DID MY JOB AS A PARENT... Unlike 90% of america...


Are you conceding that parenting and environment matter more than year of birth? What a gracious way for us to come to an agreement.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

My recommendation...get a life


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Just put the business card in the garbage and forget it.


That would make this particular pax more likely to discover it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> That would make this particular pax more likely to discover it.


Huh? I don't get it, unless you mean that pax is garbage.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Give his info to used car dealerships. They are relentless.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Porn and solicitations will Never get through a Law Firm's spam filter.
You'd be better served spending time learning a marketable trade
and securing gainful employment


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If what you say is true, who raised em?
> 
> People have always been like this but we attribute it to generational differences. Blaming the younger generations for the ills of society is a tactic as old as humanity. Confirmation bias, motivated reasoning, limited understanding of history.
> 
> Entitled people were brought up that way. There have always been jerks.


It seems that the majority of the younger generation are not only ENTITLED ass hats they are lazy as shit too! They want to sit in mom and dads basement, suck off them and get high! This is not a generalization but a fact of these lazy entitled ****** bags. I see it every weekend! They were raised by sad to say people of my age that are also ass holes! They allow their kids to continue to suck off them. Cut them off, kick them out, make them become members of society.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Might as well just bend over and accept it right? No not me.


Yes! Get that luber ready.

Stop being a hater &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Too much time on you hands, get out there and drive.


Agree. These tactics won't put any $$ in your pocket. Channel your energy into that.


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

Opening yourself up to identity theft charges is always a smart move.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


I cannot be sure, but I think doing this stuff constitutes a bonafide criminal act, some subset of harrasment/doxing/privacy-violation.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I agree with above posters, move on.



waldowainthrop said:


> People have always been like this but we attribute it to generational differences. Blaming the younger generations for the ills of society is a tactic as old as humanity. Confirmation bias, motivated reasoning, limited understanding of history.


I don't claim to be immune to 'ageism' when it comes to the young. But I'm getting close to admitting that I think there's an element of jealousy there too.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Agree with above posters, move on.
> 
> I don't claim to be immune to 'ageism' myself, when it comes to the young. But I'm getting close to admitting, that I think part of it comes from jealousy.


Are you saying us older ones are jealous of the young ones? I'm jealous that I don't have the fast metabolism, but I'm thankful I grew up in the era I did. It was a kinder world, and so many people weren't offended so easily.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Are you saying us older ones are jealous of the young ones? I'm jealous that I don't have the fast metabolism, but I'm thankful I grew up in the era I did. It was a kinder world, and so many people weren't offended so easily.


Yea, they kept their rape and abuse behind closed doors and polite facade. I'm not sure that was better.
Look at the McCarthyism of the late 1950s and tell me it was 'better' than Trump.
Duck & Cover and the cold war.
Or the Manson Gang, Ted Bundys and John Wayne Gacys.
Or Vietnam War. Watergate.
Or all the blatent racism (people of colour not allowed to vote until the 1960s, wtf?)
Red-Lining

Yea, it was a golden age. For those in power. There were few platforms to call them on their BS in public.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Are you saying us older ones are jealous of the young ones? I'm jealous that I don't have the fast metabolism, but I'm thankful I grew up in the era I did. It was a kinder world, and so many people weren't offended so easily.


Not jealous of everything. But yes, I thinks there's an element of jealousy. Not towards the era they're growing up in, just to the youthfulness.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Viagra websites place order with made up credit card but put his phone number and email.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Yea, they kept their rape and abuse behind closed doors and polite facade. I'm not sure that was better.
> Look at the McCarthyism of the late 1950s and tell me it was 'better' than Trump.
> Duck & Cover and the cold war.
> Or the Manson Gang, Ted Bundys and John Wayne Gacys.
> ...


I wasn't referring to those incidents. Those were tragic instances I was thinking more of how people communicated more, men weren't so nervous to approach women without fear of being charged with sexual harassment and when you could have a different opinion but agree to disagree without the negative labels.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

One thing I've noted is that I can now talk with people my parents' age, and grumble with them about kids today. When 20 years ago, those same people were grumbling about me :biggrin:.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> One thing I've noted is that I can now talk with people my parents' age, and grumble with them about kids today. When 20 years ago, those same people were grumbling about me :biggrin:.


But you could grumble back and look them in the eye, without your head buried in your phone and mumbling.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> One thing I've noted is that I can now talk with people my parents' age, and grumble with them about kids today. When 20 years ago, those same people were grumbling about me :biggrin:.


What are you, 90? Good English genes. &#129516; &#127988;&#917607;&#917602;&#917605;&#917614;&#917607;&#917631;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I wasn't referring to those incidents. Those were tragic instances I was thinking more of how people communicated more, men weren't so nervous to approach women without fear of being charged with sexual harassment and when you could have a different opinion but agree to disagree without the negative labels.


IMO society often swings back and forth over time between different extremes. Eventually people get pissed off with one extreme and assume the cure is to go to the other. I think the issue mentioned is a good example of this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> IMO society often swings back and forth over time between different extremes. Eventually people get pissed off with one extreme and assume the cure is to go to the other. I think the issue mentioned is a good example of this.


Maybe, but I guess I didn't notice such extremes until the last few years. One of my friends, whom I've known 10 years, had a friend for 40 years. That friend won't talk to her because she doesn't share her political afflilation. That's pretty extreme, and quite ludicrous IMO.

I never discuss my political beliefs with anyone. I certainly wouldn't stop being friends with someone because he/she has different beliefs. However, I've always had an eclectic group of friends. I appreciate the differences.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> My recommendation...get a life


Lol, you beat me to it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG, stop being so serious folks, let the OP have a little fun! Just like many of us speed and only once in a while get caught, this particular pax got caught for all of the folks who should tip but don't. Have a good time, sign him up, smile, get rid of the bad emotions and move on. This isn't much different from driving off and cancelling as a no show just as the pax is coming to the car. It may be petty but many of us get a sense of pleasure and satisfaction from that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Maybe, but I guess I didn't notice such extremes until the last few years. One of my friends, whom I've known 10 years, had a friend for 40 years. That friend won't talk to her because she doesn't share her political afflilation. That's pretty extreme, and quite ludicrous IMO.
> 
> I never discuss my political beliefs with anyone. I certainly wouldn't stop being friends with someone because he/she has different beliefs. However, I've always had an eclectic group of friends. I appreciate the differences.


I was referring more to the societal extremes of turning a blind eye to sexual abuse vs ruining the life of anyone accused of anything, without proper investigation or trial.

When it comes to politics, I think Americans have become more polarized of late. Same thing in the UK. But I have old school friends who are very strong on either side of the Brexit divide, and we'll toss some British swear words at each other on Facebook while we argue about it. But we still remain good mates.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Apply Loans with random SSN he will get millions of calls and emials make him busy LOL


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> OMG, stop being so serious folks, let the OP have a little fun! Just like many of us speed and only once in a while get caught, this particular pax got caught for all of the folks who should tip but don't. Have a good time, sign him up, smile, get rid of the bad emotions and move on. This isn't much different from driving off and cancelling as a no show just as the pax is coming to the car. It may be petty but many of us get a sense of pleasure and satisfaction from that.


This is very different from cancelling on a pax. The two can't be compared.

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20050609/1751216/signing-people-up-spam-is-harassment.shtml


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I agree with above posters, move on.
> 
> I don't claim to be immune to 'ageism' when it comes to the young. But I'm getting close to admitting that I think there's an element of jealousy there too.


Of course I'm 100% jealous of the little bastards. I have no problem admitting it either.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Might as well just bend over and accept it right? No not me.....


.......Spoken like a true:
Entry Level Ground Transportation provider &#128077;
Fight the Power


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

Hopefully that is his card and not another pax's....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Sadly while it tends to describe age.... This particular group just has a way of doing things that tends to classify them as ENTITLED asshats.... and rarely have I seen this particular stereotype proven wrong. Cant pick up a phone yo make a call for shyt... Always have to text.. 1 min from needing something and still text... Wtf... No common sense.... Always late for shyt, no regard for anyone else, no clue what a tip is regardless of the industry.. including food delivery... There are plenty more things... But im tired .. cuz im old...Lol


Drivers are way more entitled. This thread is case in point.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Go to a payday loan place. Just enter the email, they’ll sell it to their buddies and boom, 50 emails a day.

Or just accept that not everyone tips? Ya know. Whatever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


sell his name to gay sex toy sites.

Ones that mail REAL CATALOGS IN THE MAIL.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


You don't deserve a tip. Consider another line of work.

Taking the customer's side 100%.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

A tip is still the exception rather than the rule, so I'm not sure why anyone would get upset over not getting one. I never expect tips but I sure feel a little dopamine rush when the message pops up on my screen. That's not to say pax should tip as infrequently as they do, but it's just the way things are. I would never even jokingly entertain the idea of revenge. This gig probably isn't for you if you feel otherwise.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

just expect zero tips like i do...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> One thing I've noted is that I can now talk with people my parents' age, and grumble with them about kids today. When 20 years ago, those same people were grumbling about me :biggrin:.


No comment &#129315;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> just expect zero tips like i do...


No thx , I expect 20% minimum average overall and ytd am rocking about 17%...

Taking your approach I would have passed up on a few thousand...

SERVICE BUSINESS.... Which is considered tippable ... Those who do not are non home trained trolls and do not deserve the service. If I had a foolproof way of preventing them from getting it I would...tipping is an american culture and this assumption that we should accept it when we do not get tipped is crap.

I will 1 &#127775; everyone who does not tip. Its the one thing I can do. At the very least I won't have to give them my service for free in the future...


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> You don't deserve a tip. Consider another line of work.
> 
> Taking the customer's side 100%.


Sorry but on airport and cruise port trips where I assist in loading and or unloading yeah I expect a tip. Just an ordinary pickup and drop off no I don't expect a tip.

if I provide a service additional to pickup and drop off it should be considered normal for passenger to show appreciation. Same as stopping and waiting at stops if they offer to buy me a coffee and I decline it's on me but I 5 star em for at least asking.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


Did he have a beard?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


sign up for all magazines that you can find, especially ones that may bring hate at the office. National Review, Out, Guns and Ammo, Cosmo, Playboy, Penthouse, Hustler, and their LBTBQ equivalents.


----------



## ProShooter (May 31, 2018)

You are doing all that to someone because you didnt get a tip? Geez


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> Had a young white millenial guy. Typical guy going on vacation luggage and snowboard. Loaded in car. And now 24 hours later no tip.
> But his business card fell out in my car. He's a lawyer I gave his name phone number and email. Now revenge on my part first I'll supply his email to some porn sites.
> Any other suggestions?


You should be deactivated.

What don't you get about tips are included??


----------

